# Stingray with Roasted Pepper



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

1 red pepepr
4 medium sized tomatoes 
1 tblsp olive oil
slat and pepper
4 stingray portions
1/2 oz butter
1 tsp balsamic vinegar
1 tbslp fresh or dried basil

Grill red pepper until charred all over. Wrap in a plastic bag until cool. De-seed and slice into strips. Scaled, peel and cie tomatoes. Peel and finely chop the onion. Heat oilive oil in frying pan. Saute onion until soft. Add in tomatoes, red pepper strips, balsamic vinegar, basil, salt and pepper. cook red pepper sauce for 15mins. Meanwhile, pre heat grill. Dot stringray with butter. Season with salt and pepper. Grill until stingray is cooked through, turning over once. Serve with warm pepper sauce.


----------

